# Andressa Vieira Brazilian fitness model



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2008)

Her Website--http://www.andressavieira.com.br/index.php?pag=detalhe&codconteudo=100&codmenu=8


*Edit:* Old thread, dead link, however Vieira (or a Vieira fan) has Myspace, Facebook, and Flicker accounts.

*MySpace - Andressa Vieira - 25 - Female - BR - myspace.com/419457352*
*Andressa Vieira | Facebook*
*Andressa Vieira on Flickr - Photo Sharing!*

Thank you, *min0 lee*, for creating this thread!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2008)

very nice, impressive physique! 

do you know her?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2008)

Prince said:


> very nice, impressive physique!
> 
> do you know her?


No, maybe Vioepe can find her and interview her.


----------



## sirsh (Mar 15, 2010)

lets see the pics


----------



## Curt James (Mar 15, 2010)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 15, 2010)

Eh.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2010)

Core is important.


----------



## ajirahenry (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## mangochanel (Jul 20, 2010)

keeping fit , it's really a tough assignment.


----------



## andymo (Jul 22, 2010)

Shes smoking hot.


----------

